# New Car Detail



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I got myself a Audi A3 2.0Tdi Black Edition at the start of September so I got the car detailed yesterday by a friend when I was at work, been so busy that Ive not been able to give it a good clean since I got it at the start of september so thought it deserved something special, anyway here is his write up:

"Was asked by a friend of a friend well more work colleague at the local refinery to tidy up his new car he got in September this year.

Few before's


































Wheels were scrubbed with Smart wheels


















It was washed with Britemax shampoo, clayed, detarred and 2 layers of Collonite 845 on the bodywork, Nanolex glass sealant on the glass, Britemax metal twins on the exhaust and 1z vinyl gel on the trim.

Interior was hoovered, glass cleaned with Maxolen glass cleaner (highly rate it), plastics were cleaned with G101 dressed with Maxolen Blue Star, leather cleaned with Furniture clinic leather cleaner then protected with Furniture Clinic protection cream.










Then a final wipedown with Zaino Z6
















































"

Really pleased with how it has turned out just gotta try to keep it clean now :lol:

Enjoy

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

very nice Darron  show us the after pics then :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> very nice Darron  show us the after pics then :wink:


 :lol: thanks trev :wink: its already getting dirty though


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Just come acroos this Dazz...............she's lookin good  

Forum's been awfy quiet


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Aye tell me about it Jimmy, does seem rather quiet the now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

very nice job........am too lazy myself so may look into getting this done. how much did it cost?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

think its about £150 usually, its not that clean anymore rite enough...hate black cars lol


----------

